# Dock Training Pics.



## Donttreadonme (Sep 11, 2007)

I took the pups out for a little training at Benson Marina. I decided to see how Boss liked water entry from the dock.

First try:









Second:









I think he liked it 

And I can't pass posting one of the pup in the parking lot:


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Great shots. Gotta love them water dogs.


----------



## deadicated1 (Mar 17, 2008)

cool pics, and looks like you, and the dogs, had a good time. i love to take my dog to the docs to swim. my yeaR old lab loves it too. but watch out, deadicatedweim has a weimeraner that will put most of the hardcore "water" dogs around to shame!!! its fun to see how far they can jump. anyone ever entered their dogs in the long jump competitions?? just curious about the distance that wins, or what is considered a "far" jump for dogs.


----------



## MudInBlood (Apr 10, 2008)

I was looking on the Super Retriever Series website today and I remember looking at on the the winner jumped about 24 feet!


----------



## deadicated1 (Mar 17, 2008)

thats far!! my dog does 10-12, but the weimeraner can do close to 18-20. its cool to see. 24 would be awesome to watch


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

I just thought I'd pass along one important health consideration about dock jumping dogs. Having a dog that regularly makes leg stretching jumps before its hips are fully developed is one way to almost guarantee a dysplastic dog later in life. donttreadonme, I'm not ripping on you or your dog. Those were awesome photos and I've no idea how old Boss is. I'm just passing the information along for those who don't know. I wouldn't personally jump my dog until at least 2 years of age.


----------



## Donttreadonme (Sep 11, 2007)

BirdDogger said:


> I just thought I'd pass along one important health consideration about dock jumping dogs. Having a dog that regularly makes leg stretching jumps before its hips are fully developed is one way to almost guarantee a dysplastic dog later in life. donttreadonme, I'm not ripping on you or your dog. Those were awesome photos and I've no idea how old Boss is. I'm just passing the information along for those who don't know. I wouldn't personally jump my dog until at least 2 years of age.


Thanks for the info. I had never heard that before. Do you know where I could get some more info about it? Also do you have any suggestions of how to avoid leg stretching jumps? Boss will stretch out like that on any water entry with a steep bank, off a dock or out of a boat. I don't want to risk hip dispasia in the future but also don't want to stifle his water entry and enthusiasm.


----------



## deadicated1 (Mar 17, 2008)

good tip. you also gotta watch out for underwater fence posts of any other hidden objects that can do some severe damage. that is my fear when im in a new area that i dont usually hunt...


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

> Do you know where I could get some more info about it?


I'll send you a pm.


----------



## Donttreadonme (Sep 11, 2007)

deadicated1 said:


> good tip. you also gotta watch out for underwater fence posts of any other hidden objects that can do some severe damage. that is my fear when im in a new area that i dont usually hunt...


I am alway scared of what is under the water as well. I don't know how many times I have gone out to set deeks only to find sharp branches or barbwire fences or fence posts. I always run Boss with a vest for that reason.


----------



## STEVO (Sep 13, 2007)

I entered my chessie in the Splash dogs comp out at the outdoor expo & he was able to get around 18-22 feet, depending on the jump. Some of the dogs that were there that came from out of state were jumping 28-30 feet. Its amazing to watch them jump. He got so excited doing it that I wasnt able to make him stay at the end of the ramp so I could throw it. They go crazy for that stuff!!!!


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Sweet pics. My old lab doesnt hit the water like that but she still does alright. Is your dog from the bullocks? They sure put out some great ones from what I've seen...


----------



## deadicatedweim (Dec 18, 2007)

deadicated1 said:


> thats far!! my dog does 10-12, but the weimeraner can do close to 18-20. its cool to see. 24 would be awesome to watch


Here was my dogs first dock jump of 2008 some time in march I think and she was at least 10 pounds heavier than she has ever been. I guess its my fault for not getting her out as much since the hunt ended.


----------



## MudInBlood (Apr 10, 2008)

That's a cool video clip. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Quill Gordon (Jun 12, 2008)

> I am alway scared of what is under the water as well. I don't know how many times I have gone out to set deeks only to find sharp branches or barbwire fences or fence posts.


_This ole boy took one to the chest about two months ago, not sure what it was, I suspect a whittled off Tamarisk by a Beaver but what ever it was ended up putting a nice inch deep puncher wound... Thank gawd it wasn't hunting season._









:wink:


----------



## SureShot (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice pics and video. Looks like a lot of fun.


----------

